# Woodcock Opener



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

The RGS woodcock migration map is up and showing a few hits, was wondering if last weeks weather got them moving south at all. On the state by state report side it's not looking good, Indiana is suspending their season and Pennsylvania isn't much brighter. I also follow the reports on MS-Sportsman and there are a few decent outings. I'm going to try a Monday, Wednesday, Friday routine the first few weeks and try to catch some stayovers. Good Luck everybody!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I jumped two today in S/W Ohio while I was out fishing, both were in willows near a beaver pond. Its been so dry I feel a little sorry for the "timberdoodles".


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have seen more this year than in the past several ones combined. We can't get to our stands near small creeks/ditches without jumping one or two, every time in & out. My son rounded up trail cam cards yesterday & jumped 4. This is in central Ohio, if that helps.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't had much luck at my usual spots in Montgomery county but have done decent in Darke county. There's a few nice ponds and creeks that wind through the woods that seem to produce.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We were tracking a buck through some GOD forsaken thicket of thorn, briars, & crap so thick you could barely walk through it & jumped 2 doodles in there ; not what I'm used to finding them in. No water & was, in fact, higher ground. Since we found my deer, I may grab the 20 gauge & give it a shot.


----------

